# Wanted: CWC G10



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

View Advert


*Wanted: CWC G10*

Looking for a CWC G10, nut fussed about whether it's ever been on a soldier's wrist or not but needs to be in good nick. Let me know if you have one and might consider selling!




*Advertiser*

JacobMoogberg



*Date*

19/10/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

